# New Jon-Boat Tournament Trail Dtaes



## dirttracker84

I put on a tournament trail about 2yrs.ago in Middle Ga. and have decided to start another this year, Here's the schedule all times will be from safe light until 2:00pm if you have questions you can call or text me at 706-914-6882 Ronald
Date     Place    Launch Site
April 1st Hamburg State Park Warthen,Ga.
April 29th Jordan Mill Pond Sandersville,Ga.
May 13th Jordan Mill Pond Sandersville,Ga.
May 27th Georgia L.Smith State Park Twin City,Ga.
June 10th State Ponds Dearing,Ga.
June 24th Jordan Mill Sandersville,Ga.
July 8th ClarksHill Big Hart Thomson,Ga
July 22nd Hamburg State Park Warthen,Ga.

Entry fee will be $20 per person with a side pot of $5 for big fish with each person having to cover their own parking cost where it's required.Hope to see everyone,come join us for fun and some big fish(HOPEFULLY)...Thanks


----------



## duckyaker90

What are restrictions as far as boats. I have a bass tracker with a 70 hp but I can run trolling motor. I also have a kayak but it's really hard to keep fish alive.


----------



## dirttracker84

The Bass tracker is fine, we have one guy that fishes out of one, most of us have jon-boats. If you do fish with us you'd have a advantage when we fish Clarks Hill but in the state parks we just run trolling motors Hope you will join us and bring some friends if you have any questions let me know.Thanks Ronald


----------



## Chairman

It is team tournament or individual?
Boater / No Boater ?


----------



## duckyaker90

How is the payout?


----------



## dirttracker84

Chairman, you can fish by yourself or with partner and we all fish out of boats if you fish alone and win you get all the money.LOL(unless the wife finds out)....unless your single..

Duckyaker90, we do it where the heaviest limit wins the pot and then whoever has the biggest fish wins the big fish pot..

If y'all have anymore questions let me know thanks


----------



## 61BelAir

More questions from someone who's never fished or watched a tournament:  



dirttracker84 said:


> Chairman, you can fish by yourself or with partner and we all fish out of boats if you fish alone and win you get all the money.LOL(unless the wife finds out)....unless your single..



Does this mean that the entry fee would be the same $20 per boat whether it's one man fishing for the whole pot or a team fishing with hopes of splitting the pot?   Or would the 2 person team be paying $20 each and would still be splitting the pot if they won?  




dirttracker84 said:


> Duckyaker90, we do it where the heaviest limit wins the pot and then whoever has the biggest fish wins the big fish pot..



So the heaviest limit (1st place) wins the whole pot (besides the separate big fish pot) and 2nd, 3rd, etc. win no money?    

I'm not saying that is a bad idea, just making sure I understand it right.  For a small tournament with a low entry fee that might be the best way to do it.


----------



## dirttracker84

That is correct entry fee is $20/person and the team if there's two in the boat would split the winnings (if that's what they agree to do) as some of us fish by ourselves.

And that's the simplest way for me to keep track with the payout is to pay just 1st place(not saying that I wouldn't pay more places if we have more in the pot) and I mean last time, I did this we only had 5-7 boats every tournament and that's what everybody wanted.


----------



## dirttracker84

Almost time guys(and gals) next Saturday April 1st join us at Hamburg State Park safe light til weigh-in at 2:00p.m. NOTE:I went today got there about 7:15 and it was good light, the gate doesn't open until 7a.m so if you get there a little early you may have to wait but can go ahead and get signed up...Hope to see you there.Ronald


----------



## dirttracker84

Getting close!!!!


----------



## 61BelAir

My wife and I are planning on bringing our kayaks and fishing with ya'll, but sadly not in the tournament.  We don't have a way to keep them alive for weigh-in besides stringers.


----------



## dirttracker84

Be glad to have you both, if you plan to keep the fish you do catch and want to get in on the tournament we only do 8oz. for a dead fish so if you want to keep them on a stringer then that would be fine..But remember the legal length is 12 inches so it's got to a legal fish.Look forward to meeting you..


----------



## duckyaker90

Any results? I wasn't able to make it......swing shift.


----------



## dirttracker84

Yes, tournament was won by Danny Benkoski with one fish weighing in at 2lbs. Conditions were rough and the wind was brutal at times we had 4 boats with one of them having battery troubles,hope you can make the next April 29th out at Jordan Mill out from Sandersville off of Hwy 88.Thanks to all that came out.Ronald


----------



## 61BelAir

Congratulations Danny on a tough win and a big thanks to Ronald and the rest of you for inviting us to fish with you guys.  It was really good to meet everyone.  
After ya'll left, Shannon and I paddled down to the closed boat ramp to check out the old mill.  There were a few decent males guarding beds there.  Within about 10 minutes we each caught one (and put them right back of course).  Mine was about 1.5 and hers was over 2 pounds.  We ended up staying until 7:00.  She caught one more little 13" bass that wasn't bedding and we each caught a jack on spinner baits.  Mine was around 20" and hers was as big as any we've caught....probably 28".  He managed to flop while I was unhooking hers and his teeth got me in several places on my arm and hand.  They just look like tiny little scratches now, but I was bleeding pretty good when it happened.  One of his teeth had even broken off in my arm.  LOL  
I wish we'd kept those jack to eat.  
We still had a great time just paddling around and exploring the lake.  Just getting to fish all those pads was cool even though none of us caught anything up there.  
We are going to try to make it on the 29th.


----------



## 61BelAir

Oh yeah, when we went into the park store, they had a trolling motor and several charged batteries that you can rent.  The trolling motor was $10/day.  I didn't see a price for the batteries or ask.


----------



## dirttracker84

That's awesome, glad to have meet y'all also, and we would really like to have you both fish with us anytime, as you saw sometimes it only takes 1 to win but I don't think Jordan Mill will be like that because last time we were there the winning weight was over 9 lbs. if I remember correctly.Hope to see y'all soon.


----------



## dirttracker84

Also we are changing the entry fee to $20/boat and not per person that will make it easier to keep up with the money, still keeping it $5 for big fish..And also we are taking Clarks Hill off the schedule as we are going back to Jordan Mill on the 13th again, hope everyone will try to plan and make it.Thanks Ronald


----------



## Dog Hunter

how was Jordan mill last time?


----------



## dirttracker84

everyone showed up late so we decided to fish it again on May 13th which is next weekend but looking at the long term forecast it's calling for rain so I'll make a decision towards the end of the week BUT we did fish and there were some caught along with a couple of jacks the ones that were caught were in the pound to a pound and a half range hope you will join us for the next one.thanks


----------

